# More on The The FBI Investigation of HRC



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A bit more information on how the Obama admin, Comey and others worked together to avoid prosecuting the criminal.



> In early July 2016, Clinton was personally interviewed in secret for about four hours by a team of FBI agents who had been working on her case for a year. During that interview, she professed great memory loss and blamed it on a head injury she said she had suffered in her Washington, D.C., home. Some of the agents who interrogated her disbelieved her testimony about the injury and, over the Fourth of July holiday weekend, asked Comey for permission to subpoena her medical records.
> 
> When Comey denied his agents the permission they sought, some of them attempted to obtain the records from the intelligence community. Because Clinton's medical records had been digitally recorded by her physicians and because the FBI agents knew that the National Security Agency has digital copies of all keystrokes on all computers used in the U.S. since 2005, they sought Clinton's records from their NSA colleagues. Lying to the FBI is a felony, and these agents believed they had just witnessed a series of lies.


https://townhall.com/columnists/judgeandrewnapolitano/2017/04/27/the-fbi-and-hillary-again-n2318522


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Incredible disrespect for the law among these lawmakers. But don't you break one or it's off to Levinworth you go.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My opinion, when a class becomes above the law, untouchables so to speak, then there exist no longer a free country. 
Any question as to the state of our country was answered by the Clintons many years ago.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess in the back of my mind I knew it all along, but, records of every keystroke on every computer bothers me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Also confirms there is very little Uncle Sam does not know about you. KGB eat your heart out.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> records of every keystroke on every computer bothers me.


Does that mean; I can get a hold of them and ask them what web site I was looking at last week that had a scope I wanted to buy?:tango_face_grin:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder if they record mouse clicks too?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for Judical Watch, we now know that a Grand Jury had been convened regarding HRC's use of her blackberries. Funny that it did not come out to the public and funny that agencies continue to withhold the truth....

Blog: Judicial Watch: Grand jury targeted Hillary Clinton


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If you believe in America, she will be on the losing end of this. If nothing happens, you are better off believing in Santa Clause, the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Congress Asks Trump to Prosecute Clinton Private Server Team for Obstruction


Congress Seeks Prosecution for Clinton Private Server Company?s Obstruction of Investigations


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So many people see whats she done, and so many people wont do anything as they are all worried about careers and lives. Those people are the people we put in positions to go after career political criminals. One day she will meet her maker, and the media will enshrine her. She will go on as an American Icon of whatever BS the left can write up for the history books. No time is too soon for her, Bill, and their network to go away. Granted, there are more of her type out there..


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

With Obummer gone and her not in the White House it should be open season on the Clinton's! She needs to be in Club Fed wearing orange.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I wonder if they record mouse clicks too?


Yes and yes again.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Newly Released Documents Reveal Clinton Shared, Received Even More Classified Emails


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2017/05/03/newly-released-clinton-emails-reveal-she-shared-even-more-classified-information-n2321420


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have no faith in the government to go after any Politician, definitely not a Clinton. We aren't stupid, nothing will happen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I have no faith in the government to go after any Politician, definitely not a Clinton. We aren't stupid, nothing will happen.


I agree with you. With that said, there still in value in exposing the corrupt left at every opportunity.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I agree with you. With that said, there still in value in exposing the corrupt left at every opportunity.


Why? Both sides of the isle will watch out for each other. Who knows, they could be next.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Why? Both sides of the isle will watch out for each other. Who knows, they could be next.


I was thinking for citizens. I know that it is hopeful, but enough citizens woke up to vote for Trump and keep The Beast out of office.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I was thinking for citizens. I know that it is hopeful, but enough citizens woke up to vote for Trump and keep The Beast out of office.


And now she says she's part of the resistance.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This guy is correct.



> [/Comey describes more proof Hillary should have been indictedQUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The double speak of politicians is amazing. They lie so well. Bill Clinton showed the world how well they are trained to lie in his impeachment hearings.
If you dont ask a very specific thing, they will skirt the truth via wordsmithing.
Hillary is guilty, but no one will go after her as its a career/death sentence. When Bill dies, it may be easier to prosecute


----------

